# Homemade Solar Dehydrator (pics)



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I wanted to share this with you ... I thought it was neato.

My friend made this out of scrap, and only spent a few bucks on hardware ... details are on his blog (link below.)













































​
Joe's Blog on his Solar Dehydrator: Operation Liberty Homestead 

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

super nice !!!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh! This is perfect! I'll be using this little beauty next season, you can bet on that! Thank you Glazed for posting this and your friend Joe for sharing. Have saved to favorites! ;^)


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks! I think we'll make a couple next spring!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Y'all are welcome!

:donut:


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

How fun! I bet that keeps the bugs off! I just lay food on a screen and let it dry! When its done I pop the screen back on the window, LOL!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Joe is moving his blog over to its own domain name ... so I edited the link above.

:donut:


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for sharing, it's in my "Homestead Wish Book"!!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice. I built mine to use the screens from windows, it has 4 trays. I painted it black inside. I love sun dried tomatoes and fruit....James


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Very Nice - useful & fugal !


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks great! I like jwals updates too. Let me see if I can convince someone to make me one...


----------

